# TJ w/ snowbear



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey folks what up? Just finished tonite putting on my snowbear on my '98 tj. I think it came out ok, hope to use it soon. Need to hook up the lights and get a new wire harness part from the winch..its a little toasty..lol. But will work for now. If ya have one of these set ups let me know, I have lots of questions to ask, lol. LAter, Bull...........Ill get better pics in the daylight, these are in my garage....and yes it fits in and out of the garage, even though the pics dont look it.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a snowbear flexblade (poly moldboard - electric lift mechanism instead of winch - same principle). Someone had given me a set of old Meyer lights, so I wired them via a relay that gets triggered by the parking lights, to a 4 wire flat (trailer style) connector for the lights. No high beams, but don't really need them. Directionals work perfect.

Not sure which switch you use to operate the up/down, but of you search the board for "biguglyswitch" you might find an old post showing how you can use 4 relays and a small toggle switch to do that, thus eliminating that huge cord and big switch box.

I'm into my 3rd season with the snowbear, and so far - so good. It's never failed to push whatever gets in front of it. As far as getting out to switch the left/right - after a few go-rounds you kind of figure out how to minimize that. After that, you just get out cause you need a little exercise and cooling down.


----------



## snowcub (Feb 8, 2008)

I to enjoy my Snowbear plow as well. Even though this personal plow is only designed for the purpose of pushing 2-6" of snow at a time I don't mind pushing it in incriments of 2-3 groups. It gets the job done and that is all that matters at the end of the day. I love my snowbear!!


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

snowcub;511298 said:


> I to enjoy my Snowbear plow as well. Even though this personal plow is only designed for the purpose of pushing 2-6" of snow at a time I don't mind pushing it in incriments of 2-3 groups. It gets the job done and that is all that matters at the end of the day. I love my snowbear!!


The Flexblade held up pretty good thru about 10" of wet sloppy snow. It started out snow, then sleet, then rain, then it all froze and slushed up and became like wet concrete to push. But we still got it plowed with the Cherokee/Snowbear combination.

So, as far as services returned on money spent, it rates pretty high here too.


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

i have the same snowbear plow on my 96 cherokee had good luck with it the first few years i plowed with it then i took on more routes ive been plowing with that plow for 7 years last year toards the end of winter thank god i was plowing when i hit a hidden manhole cover it bent my plow almost in half took it to my buddys house he weilded steel to the edges of my plow looked great to see my plow stright again i was plowing a pizza plaza parking lot which ive plowed for some time now when i hit a curb the snow was heavey so i was going at a good clip i busted all of my weilds to the frame not to mention i cracked my cutting edge i took the plow to another friend of mine who owns a exaust shop he is one hell of a weilder he put some heavey duty angle iron on the top and bottom of the frame he also put a heavey duty cutting edge on it with all of that added weight my electric lift is not to happy i had problems with that lift since i bought it i will be plowing one minuite then it would freeze up on me i bought a new lift from snowbear last year they said they only had 2 left so i bought 1 i had the old one rebuilt for 30 dollars i always carry a small torch with me when i plow by the way my plow is red 7 footer now with all that added weight i can finally back drag i like the plow now if you run into any of these problems dont give up repair it you can always make it stronger good luck cherokeeman


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Cherokee plow*

The Flexblade on that front hitch seems to be a real good match for an older Cherokee. When my lift motor went, I did some reseach starting with the information stamped on the top and found the manufacturer who shipped me the whole new unit. I've never bent or broken anything, so never needed any welding at all.

For any Cherokee owners who want to plow but are frustrated over trying to find an easy setup without expensive fabrication, it's a pretty good deal. In 4 years the only failure I ever had was that "actuator", and it happened between two Maine storms, so was really never out of service.

But alas, no longer a need for it since covering most of my driveway with a big shop/garage. Nice big Craftsman tractor/blower/snow cab combination does just fine, so thought I'd pass the plow along to someone that can use it. See "Snowbear Flexblade" ad here in the used forum.


----------

